# Poulan Chain Saw Problem



## Marshall (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi folks,

I hope someone here can help me. 

I just bought a 20" Poulan Pro PP4620AV chain saw that worked great for about an hour before it started cutting out. After several minutes of pulling on the cord I was able to get it to run for about ten more minutes before it finally died. I checked the fuel, air filter, and the plug for spark and every thing seems to be fine. Now it doesn't even attempt to start, it acts like it's not getting any fire. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If this is a brand new saw, don't mess with it. Just take it back where you purchased it and get a replacement or take it to an authorized repair center for warranty repairs.

If it's not new then may have sheared the key off of the flywheel if it was not properly torqued down.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Also, you can pull the muffler and look to see if the piston/cylinder is scored.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 20, 2007)

I took your advice and brought it to a authorized service center. I was told the problem was a defective carburetor that wasn't allowing the mixed gas to burn properly. Whatever that means. It took about two weeks for the part to come in and get the saw back. It's as good as new... which isn't saying much. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## justjess (Aug 31, 2007)

*Poulan Woodshark Chainsaw*

Could someone kindly help me? I have the aforementioned chainsaw (14"), however the chainsaw itself will not rotate allowing me to do some yard trimming. It's a little over a year old & has been used 5-7 times. The chainsaw will start but when I pull the "trigger" to activate the chainsaw itself, the whole thing shuts off. I've taken off the protective covering & cleaned out the area with a small toothbrush but still get the same results.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justjess said:


> Could someone kindly help me? I have the aforementioned chainsaw (14"), however the chainsaw itself will not rotate allowing me to do some yard trimming. It's a little over a year old & has been used 5-7 times. The chainsaw will start but when I pull the "trigger" to activate the chainsaw itself, the whole thing shuts off. I've taken off the protective covering & cleaned out the area with a small toothbrush but still get the same results.


Are you using fresh fuel mix? 

If not then try replacing the fuel mix with new fresh mix, otherwise it sounds like you may have a carburetor issue. You might try opening up the adjustment screws on your carburetor as it sounds like it is not getting enough fuel.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

You have the chain brake off right...??


----------

